# Freeride-Strecken um Saarlouis



## Hanussen (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


bin zur Zeit für zwei Wochen im schönen Saarland, genauer gesagt Saarlouis.

Würde gerne mein Radl ein wenig ausfahren.

Kenne bisher leider nur den Kreuzweg am Limberg. Der ist zwar richtig fein und genau das, was ich suche, allerdings wird er nach zig mal abfahren mittlerweile etwas eintönig.

Suche hauptsächlich Strecken zum Abwärts fahren. Genug Fahrkönnen ist vorhanden, aber mit der Kondition haperts ein wenig um den 17 kilo Freerider die Berge hochzufahren 

Habe leider trotz intensiver Suche hier im Forum und auch draußen auf dem Limberg nicht viel gefunden. Auf der Seite des Limbergs, die Richtung Autobahn runter führt gibt es noch eine halbherzige Freeride Strecke mit zwei alten Northshore-Drops - die fand ich allerdings ziemlich langweilig.

Wie gesagt, Kreuzweg ist von der Länge und Schwierigkeit schonmal nicht schlecht. Wäre erfreut, wenn mir jemand - auch gern per PM - mehr von der Sorte zeigen könnte.

Auto ist vorhanden, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das Bike rein bekomme. Von daher am Besten nicht zu weit weg von Saarlouis, so dass ich im Zweifelsfall auch noch selbst hin treten kann (zum Limberg geht auch recht gut in ca. 25 Minuten).

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Grüße


P.S.: Ach ja, war heute auf dem Berus beim Europadenkmal und wollte die berühtem Berustrails suchen... allerdings bin ich jetzt nicht ganz schlau geworden, ob es dort wirklich Downhill-ähnliche Trails gibt, oder ob das mehr so eher ebene CC-Singletrails sind.


----------



## cpetit (25. September 2009)

Hatte gestern noch zufällig deine Fotos im DSLR-Forum bewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (25. September 2009)

Ist vielleicht so nicht ganz leicht zu finden.

Versuche es mal damit.
Du fährst von Wallerfangen nach St. Barbara. In St. Barbara bist du dann auf der Schloßbergstrasse und biegst dann links in die Strasse "Zum Blauwald" . Den Weg folgst du bis der Wald links vom Weg aufhört und biegst dann links auf den Feldweg. Denn fährst du dann weiter für ca. 800m und kommst dann wieder auf eine Teestrasse, dort biegst du dann auch wieder nach links ab. Dieser Weg führt dich dann direkt nach 200m auf den 3 Kapuzinerweg. 

Nach einem 1km biegt dieser wieder nach links ab, also nicht gerade aus fahren. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Hanussen (25. September 2009)

Hey, danke für die Beschreibung.

Allerdings werd ich mich erstmal von Wallerfangen aus hocharbeiten.

Ich war gerade mit dem Auto auf Erkundungstour. Habe den Weg letztendlich auch gefunden. Mit dem Freibad als Anhaltspunkt war's dann zwar nicht getan, aber wenigstens hab ich dort zwei freundliche Arbeiter gefunden, die mir weiterhelfen konnten.

Jetzt noch die Laufräder richten, dann gehts gegen später los.


----------



## Hanussen (25. September 2009)

WOW!

Eine geile Strecke, der 3 Kapuzinerweg!

Bin froh, dass ich von unten hoch bin. Ob ich es von St. Barbara aus gefunden hätte, bezweifle ich 

War aber auf jedenfall einen Abstecher wert und ich werd auch sicher nochmal vorbeischauen. Musste zwar einige Steine und Äste wegräumen, aber bei der dritten Abfahrt lief es dann schon dermaßen gut, schnell und flowig.


----------



## cpetit (25. September 2009)

Ja, der untere Teil wo die Rinne anfängt wird immer wieder von jemanden mit allen möglichen Gerümpel zugeschmissen.

Freu mich für dich, das dir der Trail gefallen hat.


----------



## Calli Potter (26. September 2009)

*@Hanussen*

Kann das sein das du gestern Abend dein Bike den Berg hochgeschoben hast als wir an dir vorbei gefahren sind??? 

War der 1. der an dir vorbei gefahren ist (habe ein weißes Cannondale Rize)


----------



## gemorje (26. September 2009)

hochgeschoben?!


----------



## Hanussen (26. September 2009)

@ Calli

ja, das war ich!

Und dein Kollege der hinter dir gefahren ist, hätte mir wohl auch gerne den Teufel an den Hals gehätzt, als er mich hat schieben sehen

Aber, wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt - diese Philosophie scheint hier nicht sehr weit verbreitet zu sein


----------



## gemorje (26. September 2009)

Dann müsstest du aber auch konsequent sein und bergab das gleiche tun!


----------



## Hanussen (26. September 2009)

Ich muss mich jetzt nicht wirklich rechtfertigen, warum ich mein Bike die Trails hochschiebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (28. September 2009)

ey jungs könnt ihr über sowas nicht per pm quatschen...!?schickt doch dem förster gleich ne schriftliche einladung mit...


----------



## FloriLori (26. August 2013)

Hey kann mir wohl jemand die einstiegskoordinaten oder ne genauere Beschreibung geben wie ich auf den Kreuzweg aufm Limberg komme. Ich suche mich irgendwie zwei tage doof und dämlich und komm mal so gar nicht ans biken.


----------



## Scheidbergbiker (28. August 2013)

Siehe angehängte Grafik.
E=Einstiegspunkt.


----------

